# Big yielders?



## lkbkr103 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone might know which of the following strains are the biggest yielders?

-Blueberry
-Kush
-Purps
-Northern Lights
-Sweet Dreams
-Kahuna
-Mango
-White Widow
-Big Bud
-Juicy Fruit

I keep trying to find out, but all of the seedbanks have different information on the same strains. Also, does anyone have a good reference link for finding info on different strains? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 2, 2009)

lkbkr103 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone might know which of the following strains are the biggest yielders?
> 
> -Blueberry
> -Kush
> ...



Sensi seeds Big Bud very good yields average potency. 
do not get gypsy nirvana's Big Bud i tried them they were hermie city

Mango from K.C. Brains is a good yielder of some pretty good smoke very tasty. i had better results grown outdoors

Sensi seeds Northern Lights good yielder good smoke.

but all the strains you listed are mosty big yielders and average potency. you will find after a few grows your better of growing very potent buds it might yield less but it actually last longer because its so much better.
im talkin 9-10 for potency buds maybe 10.5 :hubba: but there are exceptions like my ODD its an all around 10 big yield, knock out bud, very strong  great odor. anything from the cali connection is super potent high grade medical marijuana. you will be able to find multiple keepers from a 10-pack there a little pricey but well worth it your sure to get great genetics. 
i believe they have the real Chem-d, Chem-4, Chem-91 that there using in some of there crosses :hubba:  the SFV OG Kush BX2s beans they have seem promising. i smoked the actual SFV OG Kush clone only version and i loved it great lemony flavour very dank odor and it knocked me for a loop a definite keeper


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 2, 2009)

mandala >Satori ..! vigorous  monster with monster nuggs. 10 seeds are under $30us  how can you go wrong


----------

